# 30mummyof1 is married!



## 30mummyof1

I still have to pinch myself I am actually gettting married! after years of boring my friends of will he won't he, he actually did propose! :haha: on the 3rd May. This date was completely random so took me by surprise! 

We have booked our wedding for the 21st June 2014 in Cotswold's and I can't wait. The theme will be cadbury purple and cream. We will have 1 best man, (oh's LT friend) a toast master ( oh's other LT friend), 1 usher (my friend), 3 bridesmaids ( my best friend, LT friend from school and another from uni) plus 2 page boys (our 2 boys) and 2 flower girls ( 2 friend's daughters who will be 4 and 5).
I have bought my dress, just waiting for it to arrive in the shop so I can try it on again in my size and have it altered accordingly. It will need to be shortened at least as I am only 5ft3!

We designed the cake together, my oh really wanted a square tiered cake where each layer was slightly at an angle if that makes sense and i really wanted a trail of flowers down the side, so can't wait to see the final thing!

The bridesmaids dresses were brought quite early on, as I saw them in Debenhams and they were the right colour purple. :)

The flowers are sorted, they will be cream roses, purple Lisiania's and lilac freesias, with some foliage in between. I thought i wanted pink in my bouquet originally but on second thoughts i changed my mind and decided on purple, lilac and cream. 

The invitations have gone out, and we are starting to get replies eek! 

I will upload a few pics of themes/designs shortly to show what I am thinking!
:cloud9:


----------



## 30mummyof1

This is the plan for the bridesmaids flowers and then mine will be slightly bigger although not much as i don't want the flowers to take over from my dress!


----------



## mrsmummy2

How exciting! :) Congratulations :) 

I love the flowers & colour theme! Gorgeous.

We had deep red & cream for our wedding in May last year, but purple was our second choice.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, and I always thought i would have red if i got married!


----------



## 30mummyof1

So just realised i forgot to mention anything about my dress in the opening message, only the most important part of the wedding! :rofl:
Well I thought i found my dress 3 times! The first 'one' was a lace fitted number, that made me look tiny and was very nice. It was the most expensive of the 3 and i loved it until i started thinking do i want a tight lace dress on in late June, could be hot..uncomfortable after a while...so i talked myself out of this dress. Even though 2 of my bridesmaids cried when i put it on and so it did seem like it really should be the one based on what they say... 
well then i went and tried some more on in my home town and didn't find anything outstanding although i did like quite a few. 
So then on to shop number 4 and i found the 2nd 'one'! This one made myself and my bridesmaid cry (only took 1 with me this time) and i really thought this has to be it....! However it was quite plain so the shop manager talked me into altering it and adding some sparkle. Well that seemed like a brilliant idea and that was the plan until i started looking on the internet for ideas on where i would put the sparkle and then i came across the 3rd and final 'one'. I thought to myself why I am changing a dress when there are already thousands of dresses out there. A stockist for the dress happened to be in my hometown so i phoned them and thought if they have it then maybe its meant to be. Obviously they did and i went and tried it on the following day on my own. I told my oh this is definitely the one and he talked me into going back with at least 1 person and then i could put a deposit down, yay :happydance:
So here it is! :cloud9:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Here is the dress i'd like the 2 flower girls to wear


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ooooh. Your dress and flower girls dress are both beautiful! This is gonna be a fantastic day :)


----------



## LittleLady04

Beautiful dress, you're gonna look stunning! The flower girl dresses are really cute too. I can't wait to send out our invitations and start getting replies xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks ladies :)
Yes it's fun getting replies, sent out the evening replies on friday so hopefully we'll start to get some of them back soon. Have given them a later rsvp date though as they won't be eating the wedding breakfast. I want to get on and make the table plan!


----------



## LittleLady04

My bows arrived today so I can finalise my invitations :) How long before your wedding did you send your invitations out? xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I sent day ones out in December and evening ones the other day so about 6 mths before. I wanted to do it before people started planning holidays etc..:)


----------



## LittleLady04

Ooh, good thinking! I may get mine sent out sometime next month then :) xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have been really busy today wedding planning :wohoo:
Got lots sorted:

Ordered flowergirl dresses, hope i got the sizes right as they were a bit odd. Plus a little bracelet each to say thank you and clip for their hair.
Ordered my tiara, will post a pic in a bit and tried to order veil but don't think the order went through so will chase up tomorrow. I designed it myself on a website and was only £35! seen some that are over a hundred so thought that was pretty good. It's 54inch, with scattered crystals. www.weddingveilsdirect.co.uk
Ordered bits to make the table plan and table name signs after my oh said i wasn't allowed to spend £70 on one already made from ebay(it was framed!) Plus bits to put on the table - bubbles, fortune tellers and trivia boxes.
Yesterday bought confetti cones - now just need to get a big bag of confetti and a basket to hold them.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Didn't want anything too big that would take over from the dress but just a little bit more sparkle!


----------



## LittleLady04

Sounds like you've had a very productive day. The tiara is beautiful :) xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh i can't decide if i want a tiara/headband! I ordered one last weekend and it arrived and it's nice but i don't know. Think it could be uncomfortable all day... Then i found one i liked more on the internet and think it perhaps goes with the dress better but it had been discontinued so cut a long story short found a company who would replicate it for £70 plus pp. However now i'm thinking its quite a lot of money and do i even need one really?
Can you have a veil without a tiara???


----------



## 30mummyof1

This is the i found which perhaps i like more, i don't know!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorted out a rough table plan yesterday too. Obviously haven't got all my responses back yet but just a general idea, keeping some people away from other people iykwim! and people with kids closer to the door. Best man on table nearest top table as we're having our boys on there instead. Glad i did it though because i worked out i will need 8 tables, even though they'd fit on 7. 8 will actually work better.


----------



## LittleLady04

I love the second tiara. I personally prefer having a veil with a tiara. You must decide what you like hun. I paid £65 for mine, I don't think £70 is too expensive. 

xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks for your opinion. I will um and arr a little more and try and make a decision!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've gone and ordered that 2nd tiara and will send the 1st one back :) Will take 6wks to make so hope i've got it right. The detail looks similar to my wedding dress so fx.
The flowergirls tried on their dresses and size wise they are great but the purple doesn't match the bridesmaids so sending them back to exchange for the all ivory versions. Might be able to make a purple sash from the excess on the bottoms of the bridesmaids dresses as they are pretty long!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Must get better at updating this! :haha:

So oh has gone to look at suits today by himself, with the view to taking all the other boys later once he has found what he is looking for :)

Also got my wedding ring sorted, will post a pic shortly. It's simple and looks lovely next to my engagement ring. I can't wait to wear it :happydance: Oh has not found his yet..

I want to make a start on the table plan, just need to get a guillotine i think for cutting all the card up neatly. We have got all our rsvp's for the day so i can start in that respect.


----------



## 30mummyof1

and this is my engagement ring.


----------



## LittleLady04

Aww, your wedding ring is lovely :)
Xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hows your plans coming on? X


----------



## LittleLady04

Slowly getting there, I keep getting loads done and then having a few weeks of not doing any of it, lol xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes same as me!


----------



## babynewbie

Hi :wave: love everything you've got so far!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Thank you, hope you're enjoying the planning? x


----------



## babynewbie

Enjoying one minute then stressing the next lol.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes know what you mean! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Woops haven't written in this for ages!

Finished my table plan today, what a ball ache - cutting and pasting! a1 plan and a4 printer! but i got there in the end! and also made the table names to go in the holders. Shall post some pics in a bit.

Still left to do:

Presents for bridal party
Oh's ring.
Bits for the duck race
shoes for page boys and bridesmaids

Think thats it! Sure i've forgotten things but feel relaxed for now :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

My af is due tomorrow then there will be 2 more! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Here's the table plan I made :)
Sorry not sure why it's turned it sideways :dohh:


----------



## babynewbie

Great table plan well done :) I'm making my own one too. You're wedding is coming around fast! Not much left to do :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

X


----------



## 30mummyof1

So had my dress fitting today and still love the dress, yay! however need 3 inches taken from sides and 4 inches from the bottom. £200 in costs, ouch! So will go back on 27th May for next fitting.

Next thing on agenda is our engagement shoot on the 26th April and my bridal hair and make up trials on 28th :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Got 2 of the 3's bridesmaids shoes today in bhs, 20% off and also bought jewellery sets from debenhams for the bridesmaids presents but will give them to them before the wedding so they can wear them for the wedding.

Keep nagging the fiance to go and sort his ring out, he knows what he wants at least now just needs to go in and try on and order it!


----------



## 30mummyof1

The frames I bought for the wedding plan and wishing tree memo fit perfectly, yay and were a bargain too from the range.

Got one of my bridesmaids dresses fitted today so pick that up on the 14th, 1 fits already as she is tall and the other well who knows! she won't try it on...:grr:


----------



## babynewbie

Oh no why won't she try it on? Good that the others fit okay though.


----------



## 30mummyof1

well because she is a size 12 and it's a size 10! I bought the dresses in August time and even though she was a 12 she wanted a 10 so that's what I got, however she is still a 12. 
I asked her on sat to try it on and see how far away she is from it fitting but she refused :grr: so I'm not going to stress, if it fits then great if not then she can't wear it can she!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Anyway aside from bridesmaid troubles have been getting more things sorted. My fiance's ring is now ordered and i finished off the table name signs and made a post box.

Our pre-wedding shoot went well yesterday and l feel better about having my picture taken on the day. Harry our youngest wasn't too keen though, which was surprising as he normally loves it! :dohh: 

Tomorrow I have my bridal makeup and hair trials which should be fun. Can't wait to see my hair with the clip in's. That will be a surprise for my fiance when he see's me with longer hair!

Then hen do in Brighton Saturday! It's all go at the moment :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

My hair and make up trials went well and i now know what i want.
Wasn't sure whether i wanted my hair half up or all down but i think i will go for half up, it seems more styled i think..i'm having some clip in extensions to have a bit more body and length.
Make up i was more sure of and we almost got there in the trial just need a bit more eyeliner on the day i think.
Have a slide clip for my hair which i think we're going to use at the back now as it works better than on the side. 
Can't wait to see it all put together now on the day :happydance:

Will post a few pics later :)


----------



## Logan's Mum

Hello! new stalker here, Ive got just under a year to go though!

I love your dress! Havent thought about hair trials, you are very organised, and you must post pics too :flower: Are you having a make-up artist come to get you ready on the day? Are they expensive?

Cant believe the bridesmaid wont try on the dress, her fault for wanting a 10! I guess her weight-loss plan didnt go as planned.... :dohh:

Enjoy your hen party! :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: I've tried to be as organised as i can as i don't want to panic in the last weeks! Plus with having the boys too..
i think most hairdressers do a trial and make up artists if you go for one.
mine is someone that does my nails currently so i know her pretty well. She is pretty reasonable compared to some i think. £95 for mine and 2 bridesmaids and a trial for me, plus she is coming to the venue. 

no, and apparently her plan is to stop eating! :dohh: 
im just leaving it now, its up to her. I have 2 others who have been so much easier to deal with. They were happy for any dress, shoes, hairstyles etc.. This one has been so opinionated, telling me who i can't invite etc..i've seen a different side to her for sure!
i was going to have her as a witness but now changing it to my brother.


----------



## stephaniexx

Hello old friend!! :haha:

Stalking! :howdy::coolio:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Steph!
didn't know you were getting married too, how exciting :happydance:

How's all your plans coming along?


----------



## stephaniexx

We're going small and have a very modest budget so for now everything's going smoothly, but that could all change :haha: 

Right, I'm off to read this from the start...


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would have liked a smaller wedding but my oh wanted the big wedding so I think that's why he waited to propose..

I am starting to get nervous now, waking up at night with my mind racing.. I hope that stops otherwise i'll be knackered by the wedding!

Just had a spray tan and mani/pedi done ready for my hen do. Well the spray tan is a bit of a trial to see whether I want one for the big day or not, and if so how dark to go.


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg 5 weeks from now and I will have been married a day and be Mrs Johnson! :haha:
Got a friends wedding before then though, which i'm really excited about. Probably find it quite nerve racking watching her walk down the aisle thinking that will be me very soon, eek!
Oh had his stag go this weekend and i have my 2nd hen do on the 7th (meal with the ladies of the family and friends) and that's pretty much it i think.

Oh and the problem with the size 12 bridesmaid ordering a size 10 dress is now sorted. She has bought a size 12 on ebay, if only we'd done that in the first place! but hey ho all sorted :)


----------



## babynewbie

5 weeks is no time at all! Exciting! Glad the bridesmaids dress is sorted :thumbup:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Good that the bridesmaid dress saga is sorted! (what a muppet though for her choosing a smaller size :haha: )

5 Weeks is sooo close! What is your OH doing on his stag? (well... what he is telling you he is doing anyway... :winkwink: ) :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

He went to Bratislava (slovakia) just for shooting, nothing else! :haha: he had a great time, and wasn't really hungover when he got home due to them having an early night Saturday! :haha: light weights :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just realised earlier i have my final dress fitting next Tuesday, hope its now small enough! :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

So got some unfortunate situations coming up before the wedding. Not sure if i have mentioned on here before, but my dad has leukemia and was treated 5 years ago and always knew he'd need further treatment again in the future. 
The time has come and he will start chemo again this week, thurs and fri. He will need at least 4 months. Unfortunately it has come at a really bad time with the wedding only a month away 

Also my fil to be, goes in for an operation for an aneurysm next week, they don't know how serious the operation will be until they operate but will not be able to drive for a month. Hopefully it will be key hole but its a 50% chance of being cut open.

The best man also needs a heart valve replacement but that will be after the wedding...


----------



## babynewbie

I hope each situation has the best possible outcome and everyone is well enough to enjoy your day with you :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, with regard to my dad it will be just hoping that the next treatment is not a day or 2 before as that's how it will fall currently. Hope the doctors will be flexible and understanding and leave the 2nd treatment until after. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Anyway on a brighter note, 1 month today i will be marrying the man of my dreams and father of my 2 lovely boys :happydance:
can't wait to see it tomorrow when its counting down in days :wohoo:


----------



## ttc_lolly

All caught up!! I love your colour theme, and the flowers, your ring and the table plan you made (you clever thing! :haha:) are all amazing. Your wedding dress is so beautiful though :cloud9: how exciting!

Did you post photos of the engagement/pre wedding shoot and remove them!? Or did you just not post them? Go onnnn I'm nosey and wana see :lol:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hun, can't wait now :happydance:

No we haven't seen them yet unfortunately, that reminds me i will chase them up!


----------



## 30mummyof1

so i messaged the photographer and no response yet, but they have read the message. :growlmad:


----------



## 30mummyof1

arrggh i'm so mad! I just found an answer phone message on my phone, only left at 4.55 mind and its the bridal shop cancelling my final fitting app' on Tues! talk about leaving it to the last minute and my friend had taken the day off work too, so she can see how to get me in the dress!
Got to wait and see what app's they have for week beginning 2nd june as have too much on next week to fit it in on another day. 
:growlmad:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ordered a cd to play in the background during the reception so that's another sorted and found the shoes for the flowergirls, just need their mums to confirm sizes. :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Annoying about the photographer and super annoying about the bridal shop :grr: that's not very professional, especially so close to your wedding. Hope they can get that rescheduled in ASAP.

What kind of music? All this planning sounds stressful but so exciting!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Up to now its not been too stressful, and i thought if i planned well i could avoid it more or less but obviously things happen out of your control!! :grr:
piano music, but recognisable songs like angels, chasing cars kind of thing. :)


----------



## babynewbie

Ah how annoying about the fitting appointment! Hope you get another one asap. And the photographer gets back to you too!

Can I ask what CD it is you bought? We are having piano cover songs throughout our ceremony and reception and I've been having to find them all separately myself, would be great if I could get some already together on CD!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes fitting appointment is re-arranged for the 4th June and photographer replied and said photo's look great and we can see them wk beg' 2nd June - so just waiting for them to confirm the exact date.

I was a bit naughty and bought a tiara today, i have a clip but when i had my hair trial i kept thinking a tiara would be better and on ebay i got a new ivory and co' one for £22 instead of £75 :) so in a way its better the fitting has been postponed so i can see it with the dress.

Yes hun, i got 'simply piano moods' on amazon £6.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh forgot to mention the boys went and got measured for their suits yesterday and oh remeasured as he's lost weight! 
They are wearing the same suits as Oh, Harry's jacket is a bit big for him but it was the smallest one they did! I can't wait to see them all dressed up on the day :cloud9: and oh needed size smaller in Jacket and trousers so he was pleased!

Also booked a meeting with the wedding coordinator at the hotel for the 8th June, to run through the day and make sure everything is sorted.


----------



## babynewbie

Thanks :)

Glad you got the another fitting arranged. The tiara sounds nice and a bargain too :thumbup: and a bonus that you can try it with the dress now.

I bet your boys will look adorable in their suits, my DS will be matching my OH aswell, can't wait!


----------



## stephaniexx

Aww I bet your boys will look sooooo cute :) We're having piano music too, Instrumental of Kissing You by Desiree. I found a copy without bloody Romeo talking in it at last haha (it's in the Romeo and Juliet movie)

Definitely a blessing in disguise rearranging your fitting, so you can see what it's like with the tiara :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh nightmare, just had to some last minute juggling as one my friends from uni wants to bring a plus one! so then had to get her menu choices and then contact cake shop for an extra favour plus re-do the table plan.:grr:
Goes without saying he's a bloke, could have been worse - he turned up with her to my friends wedding without even asking the bride on Friday!


----------



## babynewbie

That's so rude! I could never do that! At least you have a bit of notice but a bit of a pain though having to redo the table plan etc.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know, and he said "oh i didn't think"!! this man is 46 and has been married before! he was lucky on friday as 2 people from our table didn't turn up as i guess there wouldn't have been enough meals...but
It got me thinking, i hope nobody stitches us up on the day. It's so rude when the bride and groom have had to pay out even when people haven't turned up, unless there's a really good reason obviously. :growlmad:


----------



## 30mummyof1

So I had my final dress fitting today...and dress fits perfectly now. :happydance:
The only 2 problems are i can't wear my chicken fillets! :rofl: as the dress doesn't won't fit snuggly against my body. The lady did suggest no bra, but not sure i can do that..think it will be ok with just the strapless bra.

Problem no'2 is the veil is white and dress ivory! I had thought i had bought an ivory veil but the lady in the shop says it will be really obvious in the pictures especially outside. So my friend is going to look at her veil and see if its ivory, so i might be able to borrow that or i can use a tea bag to dye my veil! Apparently it works :rofl:

However the tiara looks perfect with the dress, so really happy i swapped my comb for it. 

So will be picking it up on the 20th, can't believe i get to wear it for real in just over 2 weeks :yipee:


----------



## babynewbie

Ooh exciting! Shame about the chicken fillets :haha: Hope you get a veil sorted out!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know :dohh: so wish i could have had a boob job before the wedding but wanting more kids - it seemed a bit silly and expensive along with everything else!


----------



## babynewbie

I have the opposite problem, shall I send you mine? :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes please! :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just thought with your share and my bridesmaid's, i am going to have an awesome pair of :holly:!! :wohoo:


----------



## 30mummyof1

So our photographer came round tonight and showed us the pre-wedding shoot pics. There was a few really nice ones, and lots of other ok ones. My favourite is one of my oh and i kissing on a wall and the boys creeping up on us, so cute :)

Discussed what pics we want on the day etc as well. Not sure if i feel more relaxed or more nervous, bit of both i think!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh that photo sounds cute :cloud9:

How rude of people use not turning up! I hope nobody does that on your special day, it would definitely make me angry. I'd be sat at the head table sending angry texts :haha:

Will you try the tea bag trick!?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i am going to brave it today! 

Yes they better not be any for the day, evening i am not too fussed as we've only ordered buffet for an extra 10 and there's 35 extra due for the evening.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just had meeting with the wedding coordinator, all looked good and she's been very accommodating. Feeling quite relaxed now...fx i can stay that way!

There were 3 coaches of Japanese tourists in the area where venue is, some taking pics of Harry. Guess a white blonde haired little boy with curls is quite unusual to them! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

So i went for it last night and dyed my veil with teabags!

I think i've got it spot on, although i really should pop into the shop and compare i guess..when i hold it against white paper its definitely not white but it doesn't look yellowish/tea colour either luckily!


----------



## babynewbie

Fingers crossed it matches your dress!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh show us your handy work! The only thing I've ever dyed with a tea bag was paper for history homework, trying to make it look old and authentic!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:rofl: Yes I will upload shortly! Let me know if it looks ivory or old and authentic! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Actually glad you made me do that as i have realised how creased it is now! :dohh:. I will pop into the shop 1) to check colour and 2) they said they would steam it along with the dress.


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's gorgeous, and I definitely think it looks ivory :thumbup: wow, aren't tea bags just amazing!? :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

It looks great! What a good tip that was. I remember making old treasure maps and stuff using teabags to stain paper :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: yes pleased with it, just need to steam it to get the creases out and should be fine :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

single digits today :happydance: 

Weather report for 21st is now showing - 21 degrees - Perfect. I would be over the moon with that, not too hot not too cold. :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

9 days!! Countdown is on! :happydance:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Veil looks great! Not long to go!! :happydance: Do you have much more to do? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Going to pop into the shop tomorrow just to check colour, fx its right and then i can leave it with them to steam as bit creased after the tea bagging! :rofl:

We just need to pick our 2 songs for when we sign the register as the ones we chose the string trio don't play...i think they should have learnt them for us! :haha:

Other than that, nothing until friday when i will be picking up everything :wohoo: Then hoping to get to the venue about 5ish to go through the decorating with the wedding coordinator.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Exciting!!! Only 8 days :wohoo:

The string trio should have definitely learnt your songs, how rude! :haha: do they give you a list of songs they do know?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes don't they know who i am! :rofl: yes they have about 150 songs to chose from. I've found 2, just need to play them to jez and see if he agrees!


----------



## 30mummyof1

so popped into the bridal shop today with my veil and the owner was happy it was ivory. :happydance: They will now steam it with the dress ready for pick up on friday :)
It's so close now, i think i am in denial! :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## jessica716

Eeek! Not long now, thought id stalk you over here rather than on the clearblue study seeing as though I won't be on there.

Have you got everything ready now?


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Jessica,

Yes thanks, just picking up things this week. went and picked up oh's suit and the boys earlier except the boys weren't right. Thomas's jacket perfect fit, shirt too big, waistcoat too small and trousers too big, Harry's jacket perfect, shirt too small, waistcoat perfect and trousers too big! so got to go back on weds when they have ordered the new sizes in! :grr:

Picking up my dress friday and the wishing tree. Getting a mani and pedi on friday. Think that's everything under control..!


----------



## babynewbie

Oh how annoying about the boys suits! Fingers crossed they are perfect second time around!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Sooooo soon! Whats a wishing tree? And what colour are you having your nails? Hope the boys suit issues gets sorted. Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes almost here! :happydance:

a wishing tree is instead of a guestbook, they write you a message on the cards and hand them on the tree.

Nails wise i think i will have french manicure, although one of my nails has broken :grr: otherwise it will be nude.

Yes got the boys sorted last night, Thomas's waistcoat is still a bit short but its where he is tall and skinny, next size up would have been too loose :dohh:


----------



## Camlet

Ooh only two days left! How exciting! :) good luck & I hope you have an amazing day :) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thank you, i really can't believe it!!


----------



## babynewbie

Love the new title! :bunny:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Can you believe i have just bought a wedding magazine, i just thought this is my last opportunity!! :rofl:


----------



## babynewbie

:haha: Hope you don't see any good ideas in there it's a bit late now :lol:


----------



## jessica716

Hope you have a lovely day and.enjoy your.babymaking honeymoon lol x


----------



## Logan's Mum

Hope you are enjoying today, last day of freedom :haha:


----------



## Camlet

Eek today's the day! Can't wait to see pics (if you are putting any up?) & again I hope you have an amazing day :D xx


----------



## babynewbie

Hope you've had an amazing day!!! :wedding: :yipee: :bunny:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks everyone, we had a wonderful day. Funny seeing my ticker saying been married for 1 day! :haha:

I will do a proper update when i get more time with pics but just wanted to check in x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well thought i better update on the day before i forget bits! 

Myself and 7 friends stayed over at the venue the night before. Unfortunately i decided to eat the world's hottest pizza!! I have no idea why i thought it would be a good idea, the night before my wedding but there we go!
So the next day as you can imagine it wasn't too pretty, in fact i was in alot of discomfort :( At times i thought how am i actually going to get married today, i can't get off the toilet! 
Luckily by about 10.00 i was feeling much better and could get on with the preparations. This wasn't as fun as i hoped and that was down to the hairdresser. I'd been having doubts about her since the trial. She didn't do a great job on my trial and i'd wished i had trusted my instinct then but she convinced me it would be better on the day as she'd use more product and leave the rollers in longer etc..I had asked for half up and she put most of it up. I thought i have to say something and she got a bit arsey with me saying oh it won't look as good at the back etc.. i thought no i want half up not most up! Anyway we kinda got there but it had put me in real mood and i didn't enjoy the make up either. Not that she was in anyway bad, but from the previous experience it had made me feel quite down.
So anyway once the hairdresser had gone, and i had got my make up done it was time to get the dress on! I started to feel much better then.
Suddenly the nerves seemed to ease and i started to look forward to it all. Our ceremony was outdoors, which meant there were quite a few onlookers as i walked outside, particularly Japanese who love the cotswolds! I think its very possible i could be famous in japan right now! :rofl:
Walking down the aisle was a lot less scary than i had imagined, i could almost say i enjoyed being the centre of attention! 
So once the ceremony was finished it was on to drinks, canape's and photo's. I think the photographers got some lovely shots and i loved it. Having the pre-wedding shoot i think really helped.
The day just started to fly by then and it was on to the reception. The speeches were lovely, i was surprised how well my dad did as i think he was quite nervous. I didn't really enjoy the food but i think that was due to my dress probably being a bit too restrictive to enjoy any kind of food! 
This part of day ran on a bit so the evening reception started a bit later but i don't think anyone was in any way bothered as it was such a lovely sunny day, we were so lucky with the weather. :cloud9:
We started the evening reception by cutting the cake and then our first dance. We were both a bit nervous about this part but actually it was fine. We really got into and many people commented saying they couldn't believe it was our first dance. Ordinarily my dh and I DO NOT DANCE! ( I can't believe i can say dh now!!) :haha: so it was rather a big deal! We chose Metallica, nothing else matters as we love the song and a slightly alternative choice i think for a 1st dance. 
We had about 20 more evening guests and then it was just mingling and drinking after that. I convinved dh to get me out of my dress about midnight, as i was sooo uncomfortable. I had thought i would want to wear the dress to bed, how wrong was i!! We then came back down and carried on socialising with the dozen or so that were still up. 
Safe to say I am feeling quite tired today after only about 4hrs sleep but it was a fantastic day. The only thing i would have changed is the hairdresser so that's my only advice really make sure you get a hairdresser you really trust. Your hair feels so important on a day like that and can't be over looked. :)


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations Mrs! :lol:

So glad you had a lovely day , except for the hairdresser and the pizza! Eek! Can't wait to see some pics :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

A few pics of the day :)
 



Attached Files:







wedding1.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 19









wedding2.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 17









wedding3.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 13









wedding4.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 12









wedding5.jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## 30mummyof1




----------



## Logan's Mum

oh WOW, what lovely pics, and I love your dress! You were sooooo lucky with the weather too, it was rubbish weather in Newcastle :haha:

(what wedding magazines did you read? do you think they are worth getting?) 

Looking forward to seeing the rest of your photos :flower:

And, CONGRATULATIONS! :wedding:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes we were, i really didn't think we would be that lucky!
i would recommend wedding ideas magazine. Great for ideas, i will miss reading it! :sad1:


----------



## babynewbie

You looked amazing!


----------



## Camlet

Congratulations you looked amazing! I'm glad your pizza didn't manage to ruin your day :haha: xx


----------

